# Stepping into the Audi world



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

Bought my first audi ever about 2 months ago. It's a used 2012 TTS Prestige in solar orange, got it with 8k miles. Coming from a mk6 gti stage 3, miss the power and the space. First ever AWD car, love how fast the car responds and takes off compared to the FWD. Have a couple ideas on what I'm going to do with the car, but sadly I'm deploying next month, so it's gonna have to wait until I get back next summer. I'll keep building my list, doing research, and saving money. 










First mod! 









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Congratulations! Gorgeous! Love the color


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Congrats.....isn't it a fantastic car? It's very quick too.....I just love mine. Have to tighten up the suspension a bit IMO. Love the color. Stay safe and see you when you get back with more stuff done to the car.

Btw, I put H&R sport springs and Front/Rear sway bars (Neuspeed)....makes it handle great....


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

TTRStud said:


> Congratulations! Gorgeous! Love the color


Thanks! 



GaBoYnFla said:


> Congrats.....isn't it a fantastic car? It's very quick too.....I just love mine. Have to tighten up the suspension a bit IMO. Love the color. Stay safe and see you when you get back with more stuff done to the car.
> 
> Btw, I put H&R sport springs and Front/Rear sway bars (Neuspeed)....makes it handle great....


Thanks! I like it, but still getting used to it since I came from a totally different car. Can't wait to do the APR stage 2+! I'm in need of the power coming from a stage 3. The H&R Springs are on the list, Sway bars as well. How do you like the height/ride? I've tested the magnetic suspension on the back roads and I like it, can't imagine how much better it gets with supporting mods. I'm gonna try to keep track here of everything I do to it. 

:thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

opcorn:


m.u.n.d.o. said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ride height is just right....not too low and not too high. Car is planted....no fore to aft rocking like stock car....and with front and rear sway bars, corners flat. It's also not harsh either. My R32 had Neuspeed springs and bars....car was quite rough. The TTS is far better balanced and a real blast to drive. I drive in Manual Mode 100% of time with Magride on too. Rare that I turn it off.

I also had Gtechniq C1 and EXO applied after a complete polish out.....what fantastic stuff it is....I'll never polish as wax my car every 4 weeks like the old days again.....


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

m.u.n.d.o. said:


> Bought my first audi ever about 2 months ago. It's a used 2012 TTS Prestige in solar orange, got it with 8k miles. Coming from a mk6 gti stage 3, miss the power and the space. First ever AWD car, love how fast the car responds and takes off compared to the FWD. Have a couple ideas on what I'm going to do with the car, but sadly I'm deploying next month, so it's gonna have to wait until I get back next summer. I'll keep building my list, doing research, and saving money.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


I see you are in Tacoma; two nice tracks close to you, too! I used to live in WA and miss it. Nice car, nice color. Enjoy and thank you for your service!


----------



## artemstudios (Sep 7, 2013)

Congrats!

I have never actually seen that color in person but it looks really good from all the photos.


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

NamJa said:


> I see you are in Tacoma; two nice tracks close to you, too! I used to live in WA and miss it. Nice car, nice color. Enjoy and thank you for your service!


Gonna look them up once I get back.
:thumbup:



artemstudios said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I have never actually seen that color in person but it looks really good from all the photos.


The color is my favorite thing about the car! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

m.u.n.d.o. said:


> The H&R Springs are on the list, Sway bars as well. How do you like the height/ride?


Here is a pic of the height....It's not too low, not too high....it is sitting on a uphill incline in this pic....


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Here is a pic of the height....It's not too low, not too high....it is sitting on a uphill incline in this pic....


That is perfect!!! Love how it looks!! Definitely going that route! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

m.u.n.d.o. said:


> That is perfect!!! Love how it looks!! Definitely going that route!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


More pics of it here: http://s22.photobucket.com/user/GaBoYnFla/library/2011 Audi TTs

http://s22.photobucket.com/user/GaBoYnFla/library/2011 Audi TTs


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

m.u.n.d.o. said:


> Bought my first audi ever about 2 months ago. It's a used 2012 TTS Prestige in solar orange, got it with 8k miles. Coming from a mk6 gti stage 3, miss the power and the space. First ever AWD car, love how fast the car responds and takes off compared to the FWD. Have a couple ideas on what I'm going to do with the car, but sadly I'm deploying next month, so it's gonna have to wait until I get back next summer. I'll keep building my list, doing research, and saving money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Simply stunning colour & wheel combo - am jealous...!

William


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

GaBoYnFla said:


> More pics of it here: http://s22.photobucket.com/user/GaBoYnFla/library/2011 Audi TTs
> 
> http://s22.photobucket.com/user/GaBoYnFla/library/2011 Audi TTs


 You installed the suspension yourself? 



[email protected] said:


> Simply stunning colour & wheel combo - am jealous...!
> 
> William


Thank you sir! Like the wheels, but most likely getting something different. Maybe some VMR 705 or something concave 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

m.u.n.d.o. said:


> You installed the suspension yourself?


Oh no...I'm a handicapped guy....I can't do much but clean it. I had my favorite VW/Audi mechanic do it. At the time, he was at independentnt shop...he's back at a VW dealership now. Hardest part is the front bar, gotta take loose quite a bit of stuff to get it in but it's worth it for balance.Every timetime my Dad see my car, he ask "are those new wheels?" I've had 9 VW's in a row and changed wheels on them all....but not this car. For a stock wheel, these look pretty good...and they are 9" wide stock....not bad.


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Oh no...I'm a handicapped guy....I can't do much but clean it. I had my favorite VW/Audi mechanic do it. At the time, he was at independentnt shop...he's back at a VW dealership now. Hardest part is the front bar, gotta take loose quite a bit of stuff to get it in but it's worth it for balance.Every timetime my Dad see my car, he ask "are those new wheels?" I've had 9 VW's in a row and changed wheels on them all....but not this car. For a stock wheel, these look pretty good...and they are 9" wide stock....not bad.


Oh OK. I don't think I'm gonna do it myself since I don't want to mess with magnetic ride. 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

Installed p3 gauge and did apr stage 1. h&r springs getting installed this Friday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Pics pics pics........ Congrats and enjoy......


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

I recommend MSS Springs and doing only the rear swaybar. That is how Jeff at MSS recommneds it. I also have the front swaybar. I question it being too stiff (Neuspeed) doesn't offer more than one setting on their front bar. My car handles neutral with zero oversteer even when pushing for it and I have a race haldex. My ride height is perfect in my opinion.
I have 2+ APR with APR DSG. I highly recommend them as they are extremely daily driveable. 
I did all my own installs so PM or call me if you have any questions. I did a write up just search. 

Love this car, on the way to StageIII+


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

PS the car was born to wear the RS grill!


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

Brd.Prey said:


> I recommend MSS Springs and doing only the rear swaybar. That is how Jeff at MSS recommneds it. I also have the front swaybar. I question it being too stiff (Neuspeed) doesn't offer more than one setting on their front bar. My car handles neutral with zero oversteer even when pushing for it and I have a race haldex. My ride height is perfect in my opinion.
> I have 2+ APR with APR DSG. I highly recommend them as they are extremely daily driveable.
> I did all my own installs so PM or call me if you have any questions. I did a write up just search.
> 
> Love this car, on the way to StageIII+


Thanks for the input! I went with the h&r springs since I got a deal on them, mss springs were a little bit too much for what I want them. I'm still debating how far I want to take it as mods go, had a stage 3 mk6 gti and loved it, but never got the best out of it since I don't go to the track. I'm gonna look into the rs grill. 

Love how your car looks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

Brd.Prey said:


> I recommend MSS Springs and doing only the rear swaybar. That is how Jeff at MSS recommneds it. I also have the front swaybar. I question it being too stiff (Neuspeed) doesn't offer more than one setting on their front bar. My car handles neutral with zero oversteer even when pushing for it and I have a race haldex. My ride height is perfect in my opinion.
> I have 2+ APR with APR DSG. I highly recommend them as they are extremely daily driveable.
> I did all my own installs so PM or call me if you have any questions. I did a write up just search.
> 
> Love this car, on the way to StageIII+



That is a great looking car! I need to put on Marty's wheels (I've had them 6 months?!) and I will have that same look. I think dark grey/black looks amazing with a silver car


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

H&R sport springs installed. Before and after 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Subtle....how do you like the ride? I love mine......

Did you get it aligned? You must do that asap....don't buy the myth of it has to settle first.....


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

I love it! The drop is perfect and the ride is not too far off from stock, but a bit stiffer. Not aligned yet, will do it sometime next week, it's cheaper on base that's what it was at shop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Thats what the MSS springs would have corrected. They are softer and better with mag ride off and stiffer with mag ride on than stock. Plus great ride height.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Brd.Prey said:


> Thats what the MSS springs would have corrected. They are softer and better with mag ride off and stiffer with mag ride on than stock. Plus great ride height.


No correction needed....the H&R are fine. MSS are too soft...and unless you go with the new front adj ones, they are about same as stock.


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

Brd.Prey said:


> Thats what the MSS springs would have corrected. They are softer and better with mag ride off and stiffer with mag ride on than stock. Plus great ride height.





GaBoYnFla said:


> No correction needed....the H&R are fine. MSS are too soft...and unless you go with the new front adj ones, they are about same as stock.


H&R springs are perfect. Like I said, the ride feels almost as stock, no need to correct anything. You are happy with MSS and I'm happy with H&R 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

m.u.n.d.o. said:


> , but a bit stiffer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just replying to your words. As long as you are happy thats all that matters.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

m.u.n.d.o. said:


> H&R sport springs installed. Before and after
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still jealous of your colour and wheel combo...works well for me.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

GaBoYnFla said:


> ... *MSS are too soft*...and unless you go with the new front adj ones, they are about same as stock.


Incorrect statement in red.

The rest of the statement above are also incorrect...

Our Front fixed kits reduce the ride height by up to 15mm over a standard car with a +/- 3mm tolerance and also that is weight dependent.

Each car that leaves the factory is not always at the published stock weight simply because each car leaves with different options which adds to the stock published weight. We have weighed a number of TTs and not one made the published factory weight...mine is perfect example...supposed to be 1510kg however weighed in at 1566kg.

V6 cars do see the full 15mm front height drop. TT-RS varies between 7mm to 17mm. Both use our 'Heavy' labelled springs which we get made by Eibach to 37Nmm (_+/- 3Nmm_).

TT (_FWD_) and TT-S use our 'Light' labelled springs which we specified 30Nmm (_+/- 3Nmm_) from Eibach. Ride drop we have noted from various customer feedback ranges from 5mm to 15mm.

Our products (fixed front + adjustable rears or fully adjustable all round) fits ALL MK2 TTs - Coupe or Roadster and even striped out track prepped cars. We compete well on streets for ride comfort and _'that look_' and on track keeping more powerful cars behind - new or old.

Our products fits in as follows...;

If you are relatively new to the MK2 TT or just want a ride drop of some form then any _ONE TIME _lowering spring will do the job very well. H&R and Eibach are the respected popular brands and work very well for the intended purpose - thus drop the ride height.

If you want more than ride height drop thus Coilover capable handling yet improve upon the stock ride comfort then MSS Spring Kits is an option. The obvious gains over a ONE TIME lowering spring kit is _height adjustability_ - very much what Coilover kits have by default. We offer 3 types of kits for Streets |; Streets and Track | Track only. Prices are above lowering springs because you get more benefits than lowering springs however our cost is below that of comparable Coilover kits.

Even if you have a lowering spring kit now from H&R or Eibach or even the factory Sports springs and want to improve the handling of these cars (_squat is one known issue which H&R nor Eibach lowering springs fix...and so dive_) then you can simply purchase our rear kit and that is a reasonable way to get in to an MSS Spring Kit. You can then opt for our fixed front or adjustable fronts at a later date. 

So those are the options. This way you build on your lowering spring kits investment and the MSS KITS investment t as you progress through getting really acquainted to the car over the weeks/months/years of ownership. That is what I did and after 5 years it really is still a joy of a car to drive...

If, and like me, you really must have a Coilover kit even though you are not going racing then my choice is a set of Ohlin or EXE-TC and at this point you really get what you pay for. I have my own products on my car for two reasons...
1) it works 
2) it is within my budget though if anyone wants to buy me a set of Ohlin or Exe-TC I really won't say no... 


So IMHO there is a product for everyone based on what you want right now thus...;
- just to lower the ride a little...H&R or Eibach ONE TIME (_non adjustable_) lowering spring kits do the job just fine...I had Eibach and it was fine in the beginning until I added more power to the car.

- want more performance handling from your suspension setup then MSS Spring Kits is an option as a next step. Alternatively, passive Coilover Kits _was_ the default option at relatively more cost to MSS spring Kits.

- want to go racing then bespoke Coilover Kits from KW; AST; Penske; JRZ; Exe-TC; MCS; Ohlin etc are all an option and here you need a significant budget of £5k plus (_parts & setup_). Personally it will be toss up between MCS and Exe-TC...I simply admire both in their approach to suspension build. Run by enthusiast for enthusiast and champions!

I had Eibach lowering springs once and as I got used to the car and wanted improved handling after adding more power I created MSS KITS after sampling KW V3 and KW Clubsport. I am grateful I could share my creation with those who also wanted that next step product whilst retaining their stock active (_with the 'One Touch' functionality that comes with_) or passive dampers.

Prior to MSS KITS the options was Coilover kits ONLY...for those with MagneRide it meant you lose that ability to have soft ride comfort or firm ride at a touch of a button.

Hope the above is useful for those who care to read.

Thread hijack over and apologise to OP...luv your colour and wheels combo still...also agree, the H&R sits nicely...job done.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Just remember, Mr. William is a biased vendor not a unbiased consumer! He's wanting to sell you his springs. I stand by my opinion.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Just remember, Mr. William is a biased vendor not a unbiased consumer! He's wanting to sell you his springs. I stand by my opinion.


haha GaBoYnFla you are right...I want the whole world to have an MSS KITS...

On a serious point though and toning things down a touch...there is an option for all from lowering springs right up to some high end Coilovers.

We fit in there as an option and I guess that is the key, there is an option for all.

As I say, I started off with lowering springs and as I progressed and got familiar with the car with an increased power base I felt an upgrade in handling was also necessary but I had a particular desire to keep the MagneRide - _which I personally think is great only marred by the stock springs_ - and add ride height adjustment.

As always am grateful we can have a civilised discussion on these things.


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> haha GaBoYnFla you are right...I want the whole world to have an MSS KITS...
> 
> On a serious point though and toning things down a touch...there is an option for all from lowering springs right up to some high end Coilovers.
> 
> ...



nice diplomatic and professional response


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

*Not Paid to Say Anything!*

I have MSS Spring. They made my ride smoother when sport was off and firmer when sport was on. They lowered my ride height too as far as I am willing to accept. I have put on parts that vendors sell and when they don't work or have limitations I report them. Just browse my posts. I have sent every single post link back to vendors that have parts issues and then call them up to ensure they are aware of them. I do this in hopes to get improvements for all of us in better products.

As far as MSS Springs go, do a search and find some negative posts about the product by people that have installed them. I bet you find only overwhelming positive comments and reviews.

William from my interaction and observation is a standup guy who is a fellow enthusiast first and a businessman second. He deserves better than snipes from someone who from what I can tell has not installed his product on his car.

Now my experience and why I posted what I posted was this:
My research and emails from William recommended not installing the Neuspeed front swaybar. He told me this would make the front a little too stiff and not let the car rotate. I already had the bar and was dropping the subframe so I installed it. 

So, result William right, Ed not so much! My car would rotate before with the race Haldex and Rear swaybar if I was very aggressive in a turn. Now it handles way better but it always stays neutral even with max throttle. So, my thinking is a more adjustable front swaybar or a lighter swaybar. Yes my rear swaybar is at the stiffest setting. So, I suppose I could go stiffer even more at the back but I don't think that is the right move.

William is the kind of guy I want to do business with, someone that actually owns an Audi TT.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> haha GaBoYnFla you are right...I want the whole world to have an MSS KITS...
> As always am grateful we can have a civilised discussion on these things.


At least your honest....I respect your vendor opinion. With all due respect to your very good but (IMO) high priced product, it's too soft for my taste (by your description to me of it's ride quality). The original poster said he went a different route and you seems to be trying to make him feel he made a mistake....he seems happy with them as I am happy with the route I took including changing the front sway bar.



Brd.Prey said:


> I have MSS Spring. They made my ride smoother when sport was off and firmer when sport was on.
> William from my interaction and observation is a standup guy who is a fellow enthusiast first and a businessman second. He deserves better than snipes from someone who from what I can tell has not installed his product on his car.
> William is the kind of guy I want to do business with, someone that actually owns an Audi TT.


I own the set up the original poster has too....I've even had it on two separate TTS.....and the "smoother with off and firmer when on" your feeling is the magride shocks adjusting not the springs. I didn't go with them because William told me the ride was softer....I don't like soft cars and neither does the original poster. 

I don't go into threads featuring MSS and say "you made a mistake" because you chose a different feel for your car....let the guy enjoy his choice....you'll sell your springs on your threads if you do a good job of explaining what feel they have and someone wants those characteristics, you'll do fine too.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

m.u.n.d.o. said:


> H&R sport springs installed. Before and after
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Height comparison with my 2015:


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

GaBoYnFla said:


> "smoother with off and firmer when on" your feeling is the magride shocks adjusting not the springs.


Just to clear up any confusion. I felt very little difference between Mag-Ride on and Mag-Ride off when my suspension was stock. Only after I installed my MSS Springs was the Mag-Ride switch really noticeable. Now when I have the Mag-Ride off, the car has noticeable less vibration from small bumps and other road variations on the highway. So, I would say it is softer. Maybe smoother on the highway would be a better description. When the Mag-Ride is on, the car is stiffer than stock with the Mag-Ride on. So, if anything the MSS springs make the Mag-Ride even more effective than it was from Audi.

My car is a daily driver anything that makes the car better at the track and better on those long highway drives is a win win for me.

P.S. If I wanted a stiffer ride all the time I would drive my 2500HD diesel with a 6" lift! 


Maybe in 2009 Audi didn't have the Mag-Ride dialed in, before MSS the difference in setting was negligible.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I don't go into threads featuring MSS and say "you made a mistake" because you chose a different feel for your car....let the guy enjoy his choice....you'll sell your springs on your threads if you do a good job of explaining what feel they have and someone wants those characteristics, you'll do fine too.



Maybe you should read this whole post over!!!!!!!!! He didn't have springs when this started! Second I am not selling anything! I am addressing HIS not your posts. He stated "a bit stiff". I was explaining what the difference would have been. Springs take a whole 4 hours tops to change. If in the future he was interested in improving his day to day ride and still having an improved MagRide Sport selection for spirited driving. He would have options.


Sorry to get your ire up, I though a back and forth in these forums would make us all a little more informed. I have it straight. I will just give only positive, everyone wins a trophy responses from now on.

Just to let HR know I installed a set of your lowering springs on a 2014 A4 in my garage on my lift last week on a fellow Audi Tampa members car.
PS for free like I do all AUDI enthusiasts cars.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Brd.Prey said:


> Just to clear up any confusion. I felt very little difference between Mag-Ride on and Mag-Ride off when my suspension was stock. Only after I installed my MSS Springs was the Mag-Ride switch really noticeable. Now when I have the Mag-Ride off, the car has noticeable less vibration from small bumps and other road variations on the highway. So, I would say it is softer. Maybe smoother on the highway would be a better description. When the Mag-Ride is on, the car is stiffer than stock with the Mag-Ride on. So, if anything the MSS springs make the Mag-Ride even more effective than it was from Audi.
> 
> Maybe in 2009 Audi didn't have the Mag-Ride dialed in, before MSS the difference in setting was negligible.


Could have been some upgrades to the magride over time....the 2011 and 2015 are the same. I could feel a difference when stock between on and off. I'm more sensitive to car feel than most people. The main complaint about stock for me was the rocking of the car fore and aft under acceleration and braking....when you firm up the springs, that goes away. If the MSS had those soft filler springs, does that still exist? Why not just use a progressive springs instead of the two spring setup? Seems like with the two springs, you are going to feel the complete compression of the soft ones transferring to the more stiff ones. But again, I didn't got that route because of the description given to me by William on the ride being softer than stock. Also he told me it didn't lower it too much from stock...and I did compare pics of the two provided to me. I didn't want anything dramatic anyway....slammed cars have all kinds of issues esp with suspension geometry....which creates bad handling. Also the cost of the MSS is high. The springs don't cost that much to mfg. So either they are very profitable or he is trying to recoup a lot of R&D money....I suspect the latter reading his post.

Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

m.u.n.d.o. said:


> I love it! The drop is perfect and the ride is not too far off from stock, but a bit stiffer. Not aligned yet, will do it sometime next week, it's cheaper on base that's what it was at shop





Brd.Prey said:


> Maybe you should read this whole post over!!!!!!!!! He didn't have springs when this started! Second I am not selling anything! I am addressing HIS not your posts. He stated "a bit stiff". I was explaining what the difference would have been.
> PS for free like I do all AUDI enthusiasts cars.


He was referring the difference between the stock and H&R's not complaining about it.....


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

GaBoYnFla said:


> If the MSS had those soft filler springs, does that still exist? Why not just use a progressive springs instead of the two spring setup? Seems like with the two springs, you are going to feel the complete compression of the soft ones transferring to the more stiff ones. But again, I didn't got that route because of the description given to me by William on the ride being softer than stock.


You don't feel the transition at all. At some point I want to throw the GoPro on the control arm and get some video of this. I suspect that under any sort of hard cornering the softer spring compresses quite quickly. It's there to just take the edge off of pavement irregularities and smaller bumps but I think in any sort of cornering load you're quickly into the stiffer spring. I suspect that's why MSS doesn't use a progressive spring, the spring rates are possibly too varied between the soft and firm spring to get that wound into a single part. Just a guess on my part.

And as to it being a softer ride I think that's the wrong way to describe it. The car responds quicker to weight transfer with MSS even in normal mode. Throttle application, braking, cornering, the car feels more, I don't know, taught I guess. The primary ride is more compliant than stock due to those softer springs but overall I wouldn't call the feel or ride of the car softer.

and FWIW, William's only replies in this thread to the OP were to complement him on the look and stance of his car, nothing to disparage the OP and his choices. He posted info about MSS in response to your statement that MSS was too soft. That seems reasonable for him to do and it's not like he made any subjective claims of MSS vs other springs, just spoke about the options available including fixed springs, MSS and coilovers. It was an objective post and it's one of the things I appreciate from William and others on the forums that have gained a ton of experience and are willing to share it.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Can confirm, William is a passionate guy and would only want to help others. He does get excited about springs though and that is just his enthusiasm, not him trying to sell you parts.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

GaBoYnFla ,
Just commenting to share knowledge as I speak with BWI Group on regular basis - last week was last Comms and we have another meeting with them in Frankfurt in Sept. My 3 contacts in BWI Group fit in different roles...they were in London meeting myself and my CFO in April this year. They will be meeting with my CEO and CFO in Frankfurt in Sept.

We, as always, are grateful to be at the table with organisations who know the aftermarket and suspension business better than us - Eibach and BWI Group are such organisations and just two I can name publicly right now...

Am passionate because am simply an enthusiast - fortunate set of circumstances meant I found a way to make MagneRide work - Eibach and BWI have an interest in that regard. We seem to have also transferred that knowledge on to the VW ACC/DCC controlled dampers as well as passive dampers. We will tackle BMW EDC and Porsche PASM controlled dampers in due course with the knowledge we have acquired working with organisations who know more about these brands than my small but growing team.

Our aim is to offer a choice - am not interested in confrontation...I get enough of that with my teenage daughter on a regular basis and that is enough confrontation for me...she is 14 and wants to spend £90 on a pair of timberlands boots. I see that as 2 full tanks of fuel for track day testing...and not a pair of footwear but she simply does not WANT to understand...and wifey supports her so you can imagine I shy away from confrontation at all cost...

Anyway, enough of my home life shenanigans and on to some points worth noting...



GaBoYnFla said:


> Could have been some upgrades to the magride over time....the 2011 and 2015 are the same.


MagneRide algorithm has not changed since its introduction in 2007 for the MK2 TT. VAG don't do changes lightly...it takes a little more than a couple of people to make such a change, is my understanding. Offcourse, I do ask the question on any changes and we have had MY 2008 (V6; TT-S) to 2015 (TT; TT-S; TT-RS) cars all with MagneRide with our kits fitted and the traits are as I developed from day one - no changes in that regard. We have cars on our Streets; Sports; Track _Pack_ Kits and each trait is as I developed and as follows compared to the stock springs...;



Streets starts at 30% softer and ends at 40% _softer_ (_this is not a typo!_) - ideal for all year round performance oriented driving or light track use 
Sports starts at 20% softer and ends at 20% _softer_ (_this is not a typo!_) - ideal for all year round performance oriented driving or regular track use 
Track _Pack_ starts at 10% softer and ends at 5% stiffer - ideal for some streets use and mainly track use ... this is the kit I have right now as I test various kits regularly in my role of playing the objective/critical customer. I will be moving on to our Sports kit post receiving and installing my adjustable front kit also. 

All above is with MagneRide in non-Sports mode - thus softer mode. In the firmer mode I have not been able to meaningfully calculate the firmness simply because of the way MagneRide works...reactive to loads & velocity. It takes a different set of tools to accurately calculate that and we will get the info. If I had to guess the stiffness in the firmer mode I say subjectively in Streets and Sports you get 20% stiffer at the end of the travel. On Track Pack it is likely 35%+ as it really does get firm. Hence your statement on MSS being softer is simply not accurate - the caveat here is that MSS allows you, the driver, the choice of a firm or softer ride where you have MagneRide...it really is as simple as that.




GaBoYnFla said:


> If the MSS had those soft filler springs, does that still exist? Why not just use a progressive springs instead of the two spring setup?


Working with Eibach, we tried a single progressive spring during development as you state and it did not work - still could not _get _ MagneRide to maintain a civilised (_softer/compliant_) ride at low to medium speeds and then load up accordingly when the loads were higher/greater. 

It has all to do with operation in tandem that separate springs offers. What we got was the rear had a tendency to suddenly load up without warning and that caused the ride to get 'choppy'...hence we test on track to ensure we have greater understanding of all the different traits in dry or wet at low speeds and very high speeds. We have a Professional racer undertaking test and his feedback shapes what we produce. As we always say - _"IF Nick cannot make a car misbehave then it is likely the kit is good to go"_...and Nick does try I promise!

Think of an audio speaker system,...single driver attempting to cover all frequencies - though _'cheaper'_ to manufacture - does not sound anywhere as clean as separate component speaker system. And no one has yet managed to develop a single speaker driver to work from 20Hz up to 20KHz effectively...same principle applies here.




GaBoYnFla said:


> Also the cost of the MSS is high. The springs don't cost that much to mfg. So either they are very profitable or he is trying to recoup a lot of R&D money....I suspect the latter reading his post.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks!


Interesting opening statement - I know what things cost offcourse. I can answer this one of two ways...just agree with you that our products cost way too much as you claim and leave it as that or attempt to explain. But let me put it across this way...am not looking to recoup R&D, if it helps.

When MSS Spring kits are viewed in isolation you get 13 separate parts (_4x rear springs; 2x rubber seats; 2x rear adjuster; 2x rear spring spacer; 2x front springs; 1x adjuster spanner_) as opposed to 4 separate parts (_4x springs_) with a set of lowering springs. By any stretch of the imagination those 13 separate parts will cost more than the 4 separate parts which is why I noted your opening statement as interesting.

Do we need each of the 13 parts to make our kit work - YES!
Does the lowering springs needs all 4 parts to make the kit work - YES!

It goes back to the principle of the speaker system...buy a single driver and if you are happy with its operation then why change indeed? Buy a speaker system and if you are also equally happy with its operation then that is also fine and why not?

For me, it really boils down to one thing...we all have a choice and should celebrate the fact that organisations go to the trouble of ensuring that we all have a choice...I support that 100%.

That, I post here does not mean I have no other interest than selling prioducts - I have a team who deal with sales as am not the best person to sell anything...left to me, we will all have a kit for free...nevermind my CFO or accounatnt being unhappy with that, wifey will be VERY unhappy with me being so charitable...unless it is in her favour offocurse...

We are new - I accept that; 
We will not be of interest to everyone - I accept that; 
We will constantly get jibes about our product costs, IMO, unfairly - I accept that;

All of the above is to be expected of something new that looks simple yet works, IMHO. What is key though is that we are here to listen and learn and am here for that reason.

Again, am grateful we can have these civilised discussions and let us give this thread back to the OP - his car looks great and that is what matters most at the end of the day to him I suspect. 

TBH, am jealous of his colour - we have a customer, Rob, with same colour car in a TT-S kitted out to RS specs - see below. Interesting thing is he lives less than a mile from me...and we bump in to each other on a regular basis...! Below is his car with MSS Sports and mine with MSS _Track _Pack. Like me, he is a car person first and foremost, which is superb! 

Further below is him enjoying MSS Sports on track...with his wife in the passenger seat...great:thumbup:


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

Just ordered apr hpfp. Can't wait to go stage 2+. But been putting money into my other little toy, trying to make it into a daily driver 











Sent from the road


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

One word = ADJUSTABLE.


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

Changed the stock air filter for the K&N filter. Out of the box you noticed the difference between both. The K&N is slimmer and the quality is amazing. Went for a quick drive, you can hear the turbo a bit more but nothing wow, and the car responds better. 

Also got a Neuspeed dogbone mount insert, waiting to install it. Had it on my gti and loved it so I expect the same now.


----------

